# hypoglycemia



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

hello ,just recently found out I have bad hypoglycemia. anyone else out there that has it so we can share ideas and symptoms


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I experienced hypoglycemic symptoms when over-medicated.

Renee


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i have tests to confirm now that it gets worse when I have m hash attack impee a lot more and I feel my adrenals burning too di u get that?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I've had the frequent urination (polyuria). It comes and goes. Hard to pinpoint exactly what is causing something like that: could be from thyroid issues, adrenals or cortisol issues, diabetes, or even some sort of infection. Just depends on your individual situation. You are being followed by a doc for all of this, right? What's their take on the matter?


----------

